# Headphone recommendations



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm looking more for ear buds as they are easier to carry in the pockets and smaller profile. I've used Sony, Apple, and some other unnamed ones before. 

I'm not really a musical person dispite my listening of songs I enjoy in anohter post. I am more of a new cast/audiobook/speaker person myself. 95% of all my audio I listen to is news radio (20%) and news cast mp3's off the web.

I am looking for some help for noise cancelling earbuds a la cheap (say $20 or less preferred). The ear buds I've used before are more 'airy' allowing me to hear whati s around me which is good but at times I wished to keep the volume of the audio lower for hearing protection. I think I saw some JVC ones for $14ish but not sure how they are. I always with previous earbuds put the foam covers on to keep any build up from getting onto the earbud.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

If you don't want to spend that much on ear phones but want good ones i highly recommend the Panasonic in-ear RP-HJE300's or RP-HJE270's. They are really good sounding.They have good high's and lows but kinda lacking some mids (which is not a big deal since there cheap) They isolate well and after burn in they come to life! Also, the ergo fit makes fitting the ear really good as it's an oval shape as opposed to a circular shape. FutureShop has the RP-HJE270's on sale for $20 reg $40. 

If you get these i know you will be happy lol.

I also have a pair of Denon AH-260R's for sale got them as a present but, don't need them since i have too many ear phones. Denon's are known for high quailty earphones and they have a remote for iPod's or iPhones. would let them go for $30 or trade for a fresh water master's kit or a heater for a 10 gal tank.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I recommend these. I have em and love em. Cheap, sound good, and if they get caught up in a bike wheel and shredded I dont feel too bad 

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/panasonic-panasonic-in-ear-headphones-rphje120k-black-rphje120k/10142262.aspx?path=6330b25d7035b2c2e7b6b3110ee7d3f6en02


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention I like something easy to clean or something that keeps clean. I think the foam earbud covers don't work with noise cancelling earbuds because I see it like swimming goggles that the silicone/rubber acts as a seal where as swimming with ski goggles with the foam edging the water/sound would enter in.

I keep my ears clean and often wipe them with tissue paper or q-tips but when listening while say nodding off I'd think some of the moisture build up in the ear may rub some ear wax into the earbud?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you have a high budget, Shure is really good. Sennheisers are really good as well. Brands like skullcandy and bose are good but they are WAY overpriced, you will find the same if not better sound quality from sennheiser for much cheaper. Those are the two brands I can vouch for since I've had personal experiences with them and they were all good experiences


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Last time I was looking for headphone any noise cancelling ones are not cheap. Some do a better job then others but won't say 'noise cancelling' for cheap.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I have had Sennheiser, and I loved them. Good brand decent quality. I just recently got some skull candy's and I like them too. I'd say some of the better ones for a lower price. The one thing I don't like about the skull candy's I have anyways, is that the cable is not as soft and plyable as others I've had in the past.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tbird said:


> I have had Sennheiser, and I loved them. Good brand decent quality. I just recently got some skull candy's and I like them too. I'd say some of the better ones for a lower price. The one thing I don't like about the skull candy's I have anyways, is that the cable is not as soft and plyable as others I've had in the past.


I was going to mention that before but didn't hve time as I was in a haste with that post. The Sony's I have right now the wire to the ear buds is about 4-5" stiff from the ear buds and the rest is pliable below that. It seems with many of the ear buds I have (about 7 I think) the stiffness of thw wire is always about 3-5" from the earbud area.

I am aware of Sennihzers (sp) but for my needs it is really overkill for me. If I was to drop that kind of money on the Sennhizers (sp), Denon, or Yamaha's I'd be getting studio 'ear muffs'. I've seen the Sennihzer (sp) for ~$150ish IIRC at Tigerdirect. I guess if Iwas going ultralite gucci kit portable mobile traveller/mobile lifestyle then yes if I needed the smallest, best, and lightest kit.

I've owned a few headsets in my time. As mentioned I've used the earbuds a lot for portability. I've used the 80's style Sony wireband 'walkman' with in ear plugs, padded head band headphones, and a semi-noise canceling Yamaha YH-100 which I love 'ear muffs' but they are too bulky to carry as they are studio muffs.

I'll check out the Pannys as the link above shows they are ~$15ish on sale now and also the skull candy ones. I've a skully candy backpack with intergated speakers which is pretty cool and some of thier stuff seems more flashy pattern/logo designs it seems but the AMP bag I got the speakers are pretty good given thier size in the shoulders. Handy when I'm on the ski hills.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can find them here, Audio Technica makes a good "sport fit" head set with a canal-type headphone, which is resistant to water/sweat - something to consider if you're going to be moving about with them on. I picked up a decent pair here in japan for about Y2500 ($30 CDN or so).

I think you're looking for the canal type headphones that fit snugly into your ear, as opposed to the earbud type that just kind of sit in your ear.

Since you're just listening to talk radio and news, I'd just get whatever is comfortable, since sound quality isn't a huge concern. But if you're going to be listening to music, I'd bump your budget to about $150, as you'll be hard pressed to find a really decent pair for anything less than CAD$150.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ameek,

Well my dad's an audiophile so if I wanted to play the music I'd do it on the Watt Puppys, Quads, or Totems and pending the feel I might run it solid state or via tube amps.

Now I'm a bit confused. I always thoguht the earbuds are the same as canal types? I'm also concerned with the inear ones and wax build up over time. I know I've had a number earbuds before that got waxed up before I for those thin foam covers for them.

www.factorydirect.ca has some Skull Candy earbuds I saw for $9.99.

Also a little bit of a concern of mine is the chemicals and such. With all the concerns about bisphinal-A and lead I'm wondering about the earbud thing in the ear all the time thing.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I've tried a lot of high end pro phones for work (using them as monitors for recording and performance) and leisure. My favorite so far are Apple in-ear, they sound great + the remote control is indispensable for me..


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BTW any ways to rejuvenate the stiffened wiring/plastic coating on older headphones?


----------

